# 2006 Merlin change???



## ibhim

Merlin's web site is still 2005, and the local dealer wasn't certain of '06 changes (while still having a new '04 Fortius in current limited invenory.) Does anybody know if Merlin was consistent with Litespeed and ditched the integrated headset?

Litespeed's 2006 Tuscany and Sienna now come with standard headsets. Did the similar pricepoint 2006 Merlin Cyrene and Agilis models also make that design change?


----------



## jorgy

*Yep, both Merlin and Litespeed ditched the integrated*

headsets and the carbon seat stays on the models that had them, good moves IMO. At least according to the owner of my LBS, who was just at ABG's headquarters in Chattanooga a month ago and who had one of Merlin's 2006 catalogs. 

excelsports.com has some of the 2006 Merlins if you want to see what they look like (although their site says the 2006 Cyrene has an integrated headset). I have to say I don't like the new flashier graphics on the Merlins.




ibhim said:


> Merlin's web site is still 2005, and the local dealer wasn't certain of '06 changes (while still having a new '04 Fortius in current limited invenory.) Does anybody know if Merlin was consistent with Litespeed and ditched the integrated headset?
> 
> Litespeed's 2006 Tuscany and Sienna now come with standard headsets. Did the similar pricepoint 2006 Merlin Cyrene and Agilis models also make that design change?


----------



## HerbertK

The 2006 Merlin website will be live by late Wednesday. With both the Classic line of bikes (Extralight, Cielo, Cyrene, Solis and Camena) and the new Works/Race line (CR 6/4, CR 3/2.5, TR 6/4, TR 3/2.5, C110, XLM 6/4 and MR 3/2.5).
Cheers,
Herbert

Merlin


----------



## TiBike

*Those decals*

Can you order a new works frame with a more toned down/tasteful decal scheme? Also, how much is custom work with a Merlin. I noticed their new website sings the praises of custom but I didn't see the price. To be fair, I couldn't open the custom order form pdf so maybe it is there.


----------



## jorgy

*If you are looking to get the TR 3/2.5 ask your local*

Merlin deal about the 2005 Atreus, which basically the same thing. And you can get it on closeout; ABG's letting dealers have them at a great prices. Mine should be ready to roll later today! Wahoo. It has red stickers instead of normal Merlin white, but they are more tasteful that Merlin's new graphics. Alternatively, if you get a works you could just take the old stickers off and slap some new ones that you can order from Merlin in the old style graphics.




KarlW said:


> Can you order a new works frame with a more toned down/tasteful decal scheme? Also, how much is custom work with a Merlin. I noticed their new website sings the praises of custom but I didn't see the price. To be fair, I couldn't open the custom order form pdf so maybe it is there.


----------



## darthdiz

*A Question for Herbert*

I knew I shouldn't have stopped by my local Merlin dealer, but now I have more questions for HerbertK. BTW, thanks for answering my questions on this forum and on ST forum---much appreciated and helpful.

Now I'm torn between the Teramo, and the TR 3-2.5 Works frame (the CR version top tube length is not in my range). Without having either available to test ride, what experience can I expect comparing one to the other. I know this may be reaching a bit, but...anything would be helpful.

I probably can't go wrong with either. In fact, now I'm leaning toward the Merlin because of the aesthetics. What a predicament to choose between the two.


----------



## jorgy

*I just bought a Merlin Atreus*

it's a 2005 1/2 model that morphed into the TR 3-2.5 for this year. If they have one in your size in TN your dealer should be able to give you a good deal on it, possibly a very good deal. I've only had my Atreus for only a week and I'm still tweaking the fit on it. But coming from Al, the ride is definitely more comfortable. No experience here with compact frames of any type, though, so I can't comment on the Teramo. Looks wise I prefer the more traditional tubing, though.



darthdiz said:


> I knew I shouldn't have stopped by my local Merlin dealer, but now I have more questions for HerbertK. BTW, thanks for answering my questions on this forum and on ST forum---much appreciated and helpful.
> 
> Now I'm torn between the Teramo, and the TR 3-2.5 Works frame (the CR version top tube length is not in my range). Without having either available to test ride, what experience can I expect comparing one to the other. I know this may be reaching a bit, but...anything would be helpful.
> 
> I probably can't go wrong with either. In fact, now I'm leaning toward the Merlin because of the aesthetics. What a predicament to choose between the two.


----------



## darthdiz

*Thanks for the tip!*



jorgy said:


> it's a 2005 1/2 model that morphed into the TR 3-2.5 for this year. If they have one in your size in TN your dealer should be able to give you a good deal on it, possibly a very good deal. I've only had my Atreus for only a week and I'm still tweaking the fit on it. But coming from Al, the ride is definitely more comfortable. No experience here with compact frames of any type, though, so I can't comment on the Teramo. Looks wise I prefer the more traditional tubing, though.


Good tips. I'll go back and talk to by LBS. One more advantage for a traditional frame is that fitting water bottles will be much easier. Especially for my size. Enjoy your new bike.


----------



## HerbertK

darthdiz said:


> Now I'm torn between the Teramo, and the TR 3-2.5 Works frame (the CR version top tube length is not in my range). Without having either available to test ride, what experience can I expect comparing one to the other. I know this may be reaching a bit, but...anything would be helpful.
> I probably can't go wrong with either. In fact, now I'm leaning toward the Merlin because of the aesthetics. What a predicament to choose between the two.


I find it very rare that people have a tough time deciding between a compact frame design and a traditional design, as typically people lean towards one or the other. The ride quality of either bike should be relatively similar, as they both have similar tubing diameters, but it seems that you already have your heart set on the TR 3/2.5.
Enjoy,
Herbert


----------



## darthdiz

*TR3/2.5 It Is, Then...*



HerbertK said:


> I find it very rare that people have a tough time deciding between a compact frame design and a traditional design, as typically people lean towards one or the other. The ride quality of either bike should be relatively similar, as they both have similar tubing diameters, but it seems that you already have your heart set on the TR 3/2.5.
> Enjoy,
> Herbert


Herbert,
Thanks for your response. After looking at the Atreus, it looks so sweet. I know I can get a better price on the Teramo frame, but the TR3/25 seems to sing out a bit more craftsmanship in the chain and seat stays (no offense to the Litespeed group). I'm on board with your thoughts that there wouldn't be too much of a ride difference between the two...especially at my size. It'll throw off my riding buddies that I'm thinking of a traditional geometry.


----------

